

EC2 Micro Instance Fail - bnoland
http://bennoland.com/2011/02/ec2-micro-instance-fail/

======
gregholmberg
I remember the first time I saw the variable cpu on a micro instance, during a
kernel compile. I thought the design was horribly broken. What possible use
could it have?

I can only think of one use case: you write to logs continuously, and you need
a bunch of cycles every five minutes or so when you rotate and compress. The
T1-micro is more than adequate for that.

